# Redo the homework -- Commercie Ad (shoes)



## x-man (Jun 20, 2007)

I redo my homework. please comment it again! Thank a lot!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 20, 2007)

i think i like this one better than the other,  feels a little dark to me though...


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 30, 2007)

If the shoes are the product why would you want to cover them up, get some legs inside of them n show em off. H


----------



## glaston (Aug 23, 2007)

This is MUCH better than the previous work!!
This is homework if I remember right, not a finished product shot that a companies profits depend on.
So there's room to grow. No need for abso-perfection.

Putting feet in the shoes would be tricky.

If you don't use a close to perfect model for the feet, you run the risk of alienating the target demographic.
If you DO add feet, use a mannequin.


----------



## x-man (Aug 27, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> If the shoes are the product why would you want to cover them up, get some legs inside of them n show em off. H



Thank for your comment, why I am not get some legs inside because I can not found a good leg.


----------



## x-man (Aug 27, 2007)

glaston said:


> This is MUCH better than the previous work!!
> This is homework if I remember right, not a finished product shot that a companies profits depend on.
> So there's room to grow. No need for abso-perfection.
> 
> ...



Thank your comment. I will try more hard work in my photos.


----------



## frXnz kafka (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel like there is no focal point. My eyes don't know what to look at.


----------

